# مطلوب/ عدد 2 سطحة (بدون شاحنه ) للايجار الشهري جديدة أو مستعملة



## الشاحنة الأولى (11 يناير 2014)

© السلام عليكم © 

حياكم اللّه اخواني الكرام 
<< مطلوب عدد 2 سطحة ( بدون شاحنه ) للايجار الشهري >>

مستعمله او جديده بسعر معقول
مع او بدون كفرات لمؤسسة فى جدة 
مع التعهد والضمان بالمحافظة عليها 
وتسليمها بافضل حال بعد انتهاء مدة الايجار

من يتوافر لديه نرجو :
التواصل على / [COLOR="DarkOrange"][email protected][/COLOR]
او الاتصال على / [ 0532666244 - 0530550181 - 0597914949 ]
او ان تترك هاتفك نقوم بالاتصال بكم


* نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم *


​


----------

